#  Schulmedizin >   Starke Schmerzen im Oberschenkel seit 10 Wochen >

## Bianca34

Hallo zusammen... 
Seit 10 Wochen leide ich nun unter starken Schmerzen im Oberschenkel.  
Angefangen hat es mit dem Gefühl, als habe sich ein Krampf verschleppt. Weiß nicht wie ich das richtig beschreiben soll. Eben als wenn ich einen Krampf im Oberschenkel gehabt hätte, der nicht mehr richtig weg geht.  
Dann aber wurden die Schmerzen stetig schlimmer. Erst zog der Schmerz in die Leiste, nun in den Hintern. Anfangs kam der Schmerz von der Vorderseite des Beins, nun habe ich das Gefühl, der Schmerz kommt von der Rückseite.  
Ich werde nachts wach von den Schmerzen und kann seit heute kaum noch laufen und komme keine Treppe mehr hoch. Runter geht es, hoch geht gar nichts mehr. 
Beim Arzt war ich noch nicht weil ich hoffte, da hat sich ein Nerv verklemmt oder so der sich von allein löst. Aber nun habe ich immer Schmerzen. Bei Belastung wie auch im Ruhezustand. Verändert scheint er mir optisch nicht.
Habe nur immer das Gefühl, das mir der Knochen ganz oben im Oberschenkel weh tut... 
Vielleicht noch 2 mögliche Ursachen... Habe schon länger Probleme mit dem rechten Knie. Vielleicht hängt es damit zusammen. Die Schmerzen strahlen aber nicht vom Knie aus. Außerdem hatte ich letztes Jahr im Sommer eine Knie OP (Zyste Kniekehle) links und habe das Gewicht längere Zeit auf das rechts Bein verlagert. Könnte ja auch eine Ursache sein. Obwohl die dann spät eingetreten ist... 
Weiß jemand Rat?  
Liebe Grüße
Bianca

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Bianca, 
deine Beschreibung paßt nicht zu Nervenschmerzen. Nervenprobleme fühlen sich entweder messerscharf und brennend an. Das treibt dich innerhalb kurzer Zeit zum Arzt. Oder der Nerv wird taub. 
Wenn sich die Schmerzen wie Muskelkater anfühlen, ist es vermutlich auch ein Muskelproblem. Du hattest doch, glaub ich, nach der OP massivere Probleme gehabt? Es ist gut möglich, daß du die Wochen danach in einer Schonhaltung gelaufen bist, um Schmerzen im Knie zu vermeiden. Also ein verändertes Gangbild hattest. Muskeln, die unphysiologisch bewegt werden, "spinnen" irgendwann. Gehst du noch zur Physiotherapie? Laß mal dein Gangbild und deine Haltung überprüfen. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## sunnytina

hallo,
hat sich geklärt was es ist bei Dir?habe solche schmerzen gerade alles was du schreibst trifft hundertprozentig auf mich zu .genau wie du schreibst solch ein Schmerrz wie bei einem Krampf nur das er nicht aufhört.Muss doch was Klassisches sein . wenn wir genau die gleiche Symptomatik haben.hatte im August Meniskus genäht worden op ,Baker Zyste entfernt u.s.w könnte das gleiche schreiben genau die gleichen Symptome.Kannst Du mir bitte schildern wasv es war und wie es weiter ging bin gerade etwas verzweifelt wegen fer mega Schmerzen Lieber Grüße tina würde mich über eine Antwort freuen

----------


## regi

Hallo Sunnytina,
deinen beitrag hätte auch ich schreiben können. bei mir ist es seit 7.2.11 so und es geht und geht nicht weg. was ist bei dir rausgekommen ? konnte man dir helfen ? über eine antwort würde ich mich wirklich freuen. ich habe bis her nur schmerzmittel bekommen. es wurde alle untersucht um schleimbeutelentzündung usw auszuschlie´ßen, aber wenn ich das bein wieder belaste, ist es aus. ich habe keine knie op, aber die bänder um das knie sind "ausgeleiert".
lg

----------


## sunnytina

> Hallo Sunnytina,
> deinen beitrag hätte auch ich schreiben können. bei mir ist es seit 7.2.11 so und es geht und geht nicht weg. was ist bei dir rausgekommen ? konnte man dir helfen ? über eine antwort würde ich mich wirklich freuen. ich habe bis her nur schmerzmittel bekommen. es wurde alle untersucht um schleimbeutelentzündung usw auszuschlie´ßen, aber wenn ich das bein wieder belaste, ist es aus. ich habe keine knie op, aber die bänder um das knie sind "ausgeleiert".
> lg

 vielleicht kannst Du die Antwort die ich Dir geschrieben hier einstellen denke das viele so geht und die Lösung so einfach!!!!!!L.g.Tina

----------


## sunnytina

Hallo,
ich hatte auch so starke Schmerzen im Oberschenken und eine ganz toller Befund wurde gestellt ,leicht zu behebender und zwar hatte ich einen Mega akuten Mangel an Vitamin D .Da Vitamin D fast nur in der Sonne in Körper gebildet und kaum durch Nahrung der Bedarf aufgefüllt wird .Ich hatte 6,5 und ca 72 sind normal.Ich konnte mir nicht vorstellen das es daran liegt aber ich habe eine Crashkur mit 20000 Einheiten 2x am Tag gemacht und alle Beschwerden sind weg!!!!!!Bin ganz glücklich   Blut abnehmen lassen und den Vitamin D Spiegel  bestimmen,mein Orthopäde sagte ist das ein Volkskrankheit ,die nur nicht beachtet wird Liebe Grüße Tina

----------


## roland 01

hallo sunnytina,
habe das forum mit grossem interesse verfolgt,ich habe diese schmerzen seid mai 2011. Es ist schon unerträglich geworden.Mein Hausarzt hat alles versucht--Röntgen der Hüfte, Spritzen gegen Schleimbeutelentzündung,CT.
Es hat nichts geholfen.Was für eine Vitamin D kur war das bei dir ,bekommt man diese verschrieben oder in der Apotheke.Es wäre eine grosse Hoffnung für mich
Liebe Grüsse Roland

----------


## Osolemio

Hallo sunnytina, 
Ich habe mit interesse Deine Antwort gelesen. Ich hatte genau die gleichen Probleme und die Schmerzen nach der Meniskus OP waren schlimm.
Dieser staendige Krampf im Oberschenkel war ein Alptraum. 
Nachdem ich Deinen Artikel gelesen habe habe ich mir SOFORT Vitamin D gekauft und nun nach 6 Tagen sind die Schmerzen verschwunden !!! 
Tausen Dank fuer Deinen Rat

----------

